# Sunset across the bay



## -Oy- (Aug 9, 2022)

Tonight's Sunset across Morecambe Bay.

It's going on the wall this one.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 9, 2022)

That is gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 9, 2022)

Breathtaking……feels like you’re right there.


----------



## Jace (Aug 9, 2022)

GORGEOUS


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 10, 2022)

Cheers folks


----------



## Pam (Aug 10, 2022)

Stunning!!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2022)

*Exquisite.*


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 20, 2022)

The framed print arrived yesterday!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 21, 2022)

Robert Westerman captured this wonderful scene as his neighbour celebrated his 88th birthday playing the pipes while watching the sun set behind Islay, W Scotland.


----------

